# Photos of my babies (MiniNubians!)



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I haven't been on the forums much for a while - way too much going on! We have had 28 kids born so far this year. I have one doe who is still holding out on me and a few young girls that may freshen in July. I thought you might like to see some of our babies from this year...

Nutmeg had two beautiful doelings with gorgeous breed character. The red one is staying here and the black one is sold.

































Emma had two gorgeous buckings (both sold). I really got a kick out of the white one - his face is completely different on each side.









































Trillium had twin bucklings - I am retaining both of them!

























































I have tons more pictures but don't want to clog up the forum. You can see more pictures on photo bucket at: http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x29/ ... 10%20Kids/ Click the links on the side to see pictures of each pair's kids.

Enjoy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't see any mini nubies with airplane ears :-(

Your babies are so super cute!!! Love them


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL, I do have a few of those this year too. Here's one of my favorites - talk about a character - this girl is a HOOT!

















And then here is one of my kids with not the greatest ears (they're not airplane, but not pendulous either). I really like this kid and would like him to go to a breeding home as he has BEAUTIFUL conformation and tons of milk in his pedigree. And what a SWEETIE! Anyway, here are his pictures:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - that doeling is gorgeous!!!

I had my first F1 Mini Nubian born this year, a little buckling, and he has the ears like that and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks! While I think the airplane ears are adorable, I was quite disappointed in her ears - her parents are both Americans and have good ears. Her twin brother also has good ears. She's 5th gen so that was disappointing - But she is super CUTE! And the fact that she was only 2.25 lbs when she was born made her even easier to spoil.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I love your mininubians! Hard not to when nubians and nigerians are my favorites!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Your kids are all darling! I love the airplane ears, but then I raise kinders, so of course I do. I had a sort of nubian looking kid this year, taller than the rest and not as sturdy, but he still looks beefier than these. So it must all be relative.

Jan


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I Love them! 
Looked on your link too, gorgeous kids you got this year!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful babies! :balloons: Congrats on all the new additions. Quite a productive year!

Deb Mc


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful kids Eliya!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well you can totally send her here to me ---- I will give her a great home and a nice boyfriend


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



kelebek said:


> Well you can totally send her here to me ---- I will give her a great home and a nice boyfriend


LOL. I had a terrible time deciding if I should keep her or not. Her udder should be SPECTACULAR. And her conformation is gorgeous. onder: Anyway, after much deliberation, I decided to let her go as I had so many people with deposits. Well, somehow she is still here after I filled all my doeling deposits! So she is for sale (although if no one buys her I'll be happy to keep her!). I'm thinking that light buckskin buck with the incredible ears should bring her ears down.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

OOh! That little girl with her ears sticking strait out...LOL! How cute is that?!  

Beautiful kiddos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute.... :thumb:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Very colorful babies! And all beautiful to. Congrats!!!! I thought I was done having goats that had more than triplets-but I did have one surprise me with quads this year. Did you have many multiples born with your mini nubians this year?


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Can I come play at your house? Is the house next door for sale? I could sleep in the barn, or a tent....how 'bout a tree house?  

Gina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How much are you asking for her? And where are you? Darn it - quit posting cute pics!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Eliya.....your babies are GORGEOUS!!! Those ears framing those petite little nubi faces shows just how much you have put into the breed :hug: Adorable!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

mrs. lam said:


> Can I come play at your house? Is the house next door for sale? I could sleep in the barn, or a tent....how 'bout a tree house?


Sure Gina!



redneck_acres said:


> Very colorful babies! And all beautiful to. Congrats!!!! I thought I was done having goats that had more than triplets-but I did have one surprise me with quads this year. Did you have many multiples born with your mini nubians this year?


Thanks Brianna! I had one set of quads. Most of the rest were triplets and twins. Three does had singles which is pretty unusual for my herd. Molly who is due any day is getting HUGE. She had quints last year. I'm expecting 3-4 from her this time. I wouldn't be too surprised if she had 5 either.



kelebek said:


> How much are you asking for her? And where are you? Darn it - quit posting cute pics!!!!!


LOL Allison! I know, posting pictures is kind of mean. But they're too fun to keep to myself! I am asking $300 for the little one. You can see her parents on my website here: 
Sire: http://greengablesmininubians.com/Bucks/Grant.htm 
Dam: http://greengablesmininubians.com/Does/Sapphire.htm

I am located in Wisconsin. About 2 hours east of St. Paul, MN.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

aw! so cute! i am definitely getting a nubian! who could resist those faces? and those ears?! completely adorable!!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Be careful Ohiogoatgirl. It starts with one....then BOOM! Ears everywhere! :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

What a cute bunch of babies. While I'm not a big fan of how nubian adults look, the kids always make me think that maybe I want "just one"... And those minis are even worse. Good job!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gorgeous babies as always Eliya! I love going to your site to admire your beautiful mini-nubies! I'm starting up in mini-manchas and just love the mini programs. I love your goatlies!


----------

